# WTB: US Amps VLX and/or USA series



## theampwhisperer (Dec 21, 2021)

Hello everyone. I am in search of US Amps VLX and/or USA series. The cleaner the better, and I will consider both working and broken units. I am not afraid of a healthy asking price - so long as it is contingent with rarity / condition / relative market value (if applicable). Dig out your closet queens please...the wife has given me the green light to buy whatever I want.

Any confetti heat sinks move to the VERY front of the line.

I am not interested in:

overseas or class D US Amps
missing end plates / real beat up or scratched
* missing plexi is fine.


----------

